# We Do Lines...Power Washing



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We Do Lines USA Inc. is looking for a pressure washing company(s) with water reclamation ability. 

We currently serve the Connecticut, Florida, and Ohio areas and are looking for reputable companies w proper insurance etc.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for your time.

Tom Darrow
Chief Operating Officer
www.wedolines.com
877-3DO-LINES

My cell 203-994-4486 anytime


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

water reclamation?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Removing waste water after the cleaning. Avoiding flow into drainage system. 

I'm not sure what it's called. Too many paint fumes last night.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of reclamation per OHSA, mostly the guys that do parking lots and larger stuff. Well, and now us with RRP!
Tom, you need to go here, there are some guys there that can probably help you.
Most of the guys here are residential.


----------

